

Easter Islanders Sailed to Americas, DNA Suggests - scentoni
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/easter-islanders-sailed-americas-dna-suggests

======
scentoni
This is reminiscent of Thor Heyerdahl and the
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kon-Tiki](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kon-Tiki)
but actually rather different.

